# Vintage Minolta XG1, looking for a lens...



## david1971 (May 26, 2007)

I'm really proud of the latest addition to my camera collection.  Here it is...







This camera came with 2 lenses. Both are fixed focal length lenses and I want to find a lens that will basically mimic what my NOT-SO-NEWER Minolta Maxxum 7000 has as far as a lens which is a Maxxum AF Zoom 35-70mm 1:4 Macro lens.  

The lenses that came with the XG1 are an MD ROKKOR-X 45mm 1:2 and a JCPenney 135mm 1:2.8f. 

I went to a local camera shop that sells used camera equipment and they were able to point out to me 3 different lenses that I could use for this Minolta but they were somewhat out of my price range. I didn't realize that you could use lenses that have been manufactured by a third party so long as it will fit with the camera body.  How can I determine whether or not a lens will fit and can anyone point me in the right direction towards where I can find the lens I want for this camera?

Thank you in advance for any and all help you can give me.

David


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 27, 2007)

Minolta was very backward compatable till the auto focus lenses.  Any minolta mount lens will fit your xg1 as long as it isnt for the autofocus.  One of the lense is called md mt it is the most common I think there were a couple of others,  Try ebay they are practically giving them away there.


----------



## Don Simon (May 27, 2007)

SR, MD or MC are the designations to look for - or you could look out for listings of X, XG, XD, XE and SRT series cameras which may include good lenses.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 27, 2007)

I sold off all my pentax equipment when I thought I was going to croak.. when I didn't I went back to replace it and chose Minolta as a platform.  I like the xg series even with some of its quirks.  The glass was good and the body was pretty solid at least as much as the pentaz zx models.  More than the over priced pz10 nightmare i owned.

I also bout a x7000 I ahve to work with one days soon to get a feel for.  I have been very happy with the minolta glass.  Even some of the third party glass is nice.  Best of all they are giving it away.


----------



## david1971 (May 27, 2007)

Thank you for all the help.  I was able to find a Minolta MD 35-70mm zoom macro lens for $35.  I'm assuming that should work!  I'm looking forward to putting this camera to use!  

David


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 27, 2007)

I bought one of those as well and used it for a wedding not long ago worked just fine.


----------

